# Jack London



## MarkINR (Jun 16, 2006)

I personally love this guy, his ideas on human nature are some of the most intriguing of his day and his ability to give life and personality to his characters (especially since they're mainly animals) is the most effective I've ever read. White Fang and The Call of the Wild are definite reads for anyone with an interest in decent literature.


And he was an Oyster Pirate to boot.


----------



## IamLegend (Jul 13, 2006)

It's hard to believe nobody else has shown belief in an author of the reputation of Jack London. I love his work, it's refreshing and innovative.


----------



## Scarecrow's Arrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Adore Call of the Wild- need to read some more of his but I've been having problems finding it.


----------

